# How are you removing tags and applying your custom tags?



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

I am in the process of learning how to master this skill. When I acquire my shirts, I am simply just cutting off the label and having a tailor at my local dry cleaners sew my custom labels in for me. Cutting the label with scissors left it looking tacky and not professionally done. I bought a seam ripper but it seems like a awful lot of work to do each shirt like that. I have bought rip off tags such as from Anvil but I am looking for different fits from different companies and not a lot of companies offer rip off tags. My question to you guys is how do I successfully complete this process while maintaining a high quality and professional look? Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fixico (Dec 3, 2011)

When you cut your label, cut it as close to the seam as possible and leave a few threads uncut. Then if you tug it to the side, it will bring the tail end out too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

you should consider time=money factor. If you have a good retagger they should be doing that work for you. So my point to time=money, I was paying about .25c per shirt to have them retagged with a $25 minimum. But as I got aquatinted with a great retagging spot the minimum went away just out of respect I did not show up with like 1 shirt or anything but in a pinch they would hook me up if needed. A good retag should also match your threads color exactly. hope this helps thats just how I was handling it. Now I screen in my logo after I cut out the tags I cut them so close by pulling the tag along the scissor then the rest just slides out.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

I see that is how a lot of people are doing it now, just cutting the tags close and pulling from the side. I dont know if its me or just the way I am doing it but I risk damaging the shirt when I do it. Maybe cutting to close or cutting into the actual shirt. Where can I find quality retaggers?


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

MIAMIMONEY said:


> I see that is how a lot of people are doing it now, just cutting the tags close and pulling from the side. I dont know if its me or just the way I am doing it but I risk damaging the shirt when I do it. Maybe cutting to close or cutting into the actual shirt. Where can I find quality retaggers?


Im going to assume you are in Miami  you can find a quality re tagger through a large volume screen printer. So your first concern is prob going to be about your prints and will they treat your garment with care, the answer is yes they will. it is just an extended service they provide and dont really care where you get your prints done. They will most likely look at your company as a potential future client for screen printing business. 
My advice find 3 compare volume pricing and pick one from there.


----------



## envisiontees (Jul 13, 2011)

Most shirt distributors will do this for you in the shirt production phase.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

What websites are you guys using for custom woven labels?


----------



## addapparel (Aug 20, 2011)

Have you tried Next Level Apparel's shirts they have rip off tags and they come out pretty clean --> Next Level Apparel


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

I actually just ordered some. Nice quality and fit and the tag is easy to remove.


----------

